# Spitfire mk19 mixs and match.



## helmitsmit (Feb 27, 2006)

Does the new engine have any effect on the performance? I know that the original mk19 could reach 45,000ft +. Yet this new engine is specialise for low level work (Avro Shankleton). What does it sound like compared to the normal prop spits? Is the cotra-prop like the Seafire 47's? Anybody have any opinions about it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

i think she looks great, ugly as sin with the engine covers off but when they're on she's beautiful.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2006)

How can we tell if u dont post a picture of said aircraft???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 5, 2006)

all sources on right click


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 5, 2006)

no, not very beautiful anymore


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2006)

Doesn't look to bad too me, I prefer it with the Merlin but I would still say it is a good looking play...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like Rhinoplastery gone wrong...


----------



## helmitsmit (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry I could find any desent picture but those are great! Don't you think the nose looks a it downwards pointing? I am not sure the contra-rota propellers look right? The rest of the aircraft looks great! I was wondering does anyone have any sound of this spit (I heard that the propeller make it sound slightly different)?


----------



## Soren (Mar 6, 2006)

The spinner is abit too large because of the extra prop, but otherwise its an absolute beauty of an a/c.

The Spitfire Mk.XIV, what a fantastic looking aircraft that is !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

That is a MK-XVIII Soren not a MK-XIV  Anyway nice pics...


----------



## Soren (Mar 6, 2006)

I know Mk.XIV's commonly had their wings clipped, but a few didn't, and I'm fairly sure that was one of them, but you could be right though.

Another photo of what for sure is a Mk.XIV:


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Now that one is. I know the other one wasn't because it was at Leuchars Airshow last year and so unless it has mysteriously changed it is still a MK-XVIII...

Anyway I think I am going to take some of those pics now...


----------



## Soren (Mar 6, 2006)

Your sure it wasn't this one you saw ? (What a great pic huh?)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope it was SM845...

Nice pic!


----------



## Gemhorse (Mar 6, 2006)

ALL Spitfires are beautiful.....period.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Mar 6, 2006)

Preach it, brutha!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

yes they are, and i don't believe this one is an exception to that rule......


----------



## Soren (Mar 7, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Nope it was SM845...



Ok, well that settles it then, SM845 is a Mk.XVIII.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 8, 2006)

Even the models some think are ugly have a brute force attractiveness.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

i dunno, i think spitfire's look mean and menacing in a way but if you ask me planes like the -190A have brute force, the spitfire is much more refined and graceful........


----------



## Twitch (Mar 10, 2006)

Spits with chopped off wings and either 6 blades or bigass contra-rotating mechanisms ruin the pure original lines but still look mean. It's like the first Cobra with the 260 and 289CID engines. They were right on the original AC Ace lines. The 427 came along and ruined the original delicate lines but the look was radical.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

like i say i agree spits do look mean, but not in the same way as, say, a -190A.........


----------

